# Installed can am rad on brute



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

Installed 800outlander rad on rack and mounted temp guage works like a charm


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

*Another pic*

Cant get more than 1 pic at a time so sorry for the posts


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Could at least put them in 1 thread lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Can I ask why....I heard the Canams overheat just like a brute, and seen first hand of many commanders overheating very fast....


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Your bike is going to sence cam am parts and throw a rod in the deepest mud hole now!!!! Haha just bugging


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

they all are going to overheat due to their location hence moving it on the rack, but the can am rads have more spaceing between the fins for better air movement on the rack and my local kawi deal wanted 300 and the canam deal was 220. also my stock rad didnt have the rad cap on the rad its on the frame with the thermostat....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got yourself another 7 HP just by adding a Can Am radiator... nice job!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

lol! brute guys using canam parts. just wanna be like us


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

That's what it is!^


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

just trying to get the best of both worlds lol what ever it takes


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

lol. I can't talk trash my canam is down all I have to ride now is the ole bear tracker


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

What is wrong mini with your bike...thing seems to always run


----------

